# Bianchi 928 SL IASP or Infinito?



## tbong27 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi All Bianchi Gurus,

After three years of riding my alu frame and countless hours of numb soft bits, i feel its time i upgraded. I have a chance to purchase a 2011 928 SL IASP in Red white and black colour or a 2011 Infinito in Black, online. 

Where I am coming from, theres only one LBS and they stock Giants and Scotts. I can buy both the 928 and infinito if i were to source a high end frameset from them. 

Would the 928 be better just because its a HOC frame? Responsiveness, stiffness or comfort? I ride alot of flat roads with a few short steep slopes along the way. My miles are currently limited because of my uncomfortable ride. I do feel my current bike is a bit sluggish, might be my legs. I am a small guy at only 5'5 and 150 pounds

One thing is that I m not too keen on the ISP as it may be a hassle to get it correctly adjusted (my lbs may not be experience enough to get this dialed in or cut it properly). Anyone whos tried both of these models?

Thanks!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

First: They're both the wrong color. 

I ride a Infinito size 57, and I've worked on/set up and tried a 928 SL IASP size 57. 

The seat post clamp pack on the IASP includes for some weird reason only one 10mm and two 5mm spacers, which makes fine tuning of seat height a challenge. Why couldn't they throw in a 2 or 3mm spacer as well?

The IASP is the racier of the two, geometry wise. Faster/more responsive. It is also stiffer/harder.
The Infinito has longer wheelbase, slacker head tube angle, taller head tube and a bit shorter effective top tube in the same size. Google for geometries. If you like a lot of saddle to bar drop (or like a relatively long top tube for your height) you might want to use a -17 deg stem on an Infinito, like Robbie Hunter did when he rode the prototypes. The Infinito frame eats road buzz.

I cannot say which frame is better for you, but getting the saddle height just right on the IASP will be a PITA.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

If you have any hesitation with your LBS, don't get the 928 SL IASP. If you're still not dialed in with your fit, don't get the 928 SL IASP.


----------

